# My display



## 808 50th State (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of my display that consists of Hawaiian artifacts, beers, whiskeys, gins, sodas and milks from Hawaii, thanks for looking.


----------



## glass man (Jun 28, 2008)

NICE! Wish I could see them a bit closer. Is that a cobalt milk on the bottom shelf ?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 30, 2008)

Are all of those bottles from Hawaii?  I'm sure some were probably shipped there.  Can you give us some close ups of a few bottles please?

 Thanks


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comments. More then 90% of my collection are Hawaiian bottles, I do have a few coke bottles, anheuser bush, conrad & co original budweiser, and a casey and owens, from the mainland USA, here are some close up pictures of some of my collection of Hawaiian bottles, thank you earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 30, 2008)

more pictures


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 30, 2008)

more pictures


----------



## arthur (Jul 1, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the close ups.  Do you have any doubles of those hutch bottles that you might want to swap for some PA hutch bottles?  Call me stupid...what does the T H stand for?

 PD


----------



## 808 50th State (Jul 2, 2008)

Guidelines for the age dating of Hawaiian bottles. Hawaii was once an independent monarchy, the last royal ruler being Queen Liliuokalani who was deposed in 1893. Prior to Hawaii annexation by the United States in 1898, bottle manufactured for Hawaiian companies were usually embossed H.I. (Hawaiian Islands, but were in one case marked S.I. (Sandwich Islands). The Hawaiian Islands became an offical territory of the United States in June 1900, after which time H.T. (Hawaiian Territory) or T.H. (Territory of Hawaii) were generally embossed on the bottle. Here's a picture of a H.I., T.H. & H.T bottle, looking for a nice I.T. (Indian Territory) bottle. thank earl


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 2, 2008)

I think your collection is wonderful, Do you know of others in HI that are collectors? And is there any kind of meuseum space dedicated to HI bottles and glass? I think its really intresting. Are all of these bottles dug?


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice collection 808. Nice to see a fellow collector from Hawaii.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 31, 2008)

Great collection of locals you have there, unlike the crap BADZ is peddling.. Art? Is that a sampling of the PWT collection?


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 3, 2008)

A couple of years ago, I went to Hawaii island of Oahu and managed to check out all three old bottle shops while touring around the island.  

 There are a surprising number of Hawaiian soda bottles and some whiskeys as well.  

 Seems like the Honolulu druggists are pretty rare, I believe I saw only one for sale priced at $75 for a small example...might have been more but I can't recall the exact price now.


----------

